# AiO oder custom CPU Kühler?



## RianS (30. Januar 2015)

*AiO oder custom CPU Kühler?*

Hallo liebes PCGH Forum ^^

Da ich mir grade am überlegen bin welche Kühlung gut wäre für meinen i7-4790K ist mir eingefallen es gibt ja noch WaKü die noch besser ist als LuKü.
Ich würde halt gerne eine sehr Leise und effektive CPU Kühlung haben und außerdem will ich gerne mal ne WaKü versuchen. Interessant wären solche erweiterbaren WaKü's weil ich am überlegen bin ob sich eine GPU ( Später eventuell CF)  lohntmit zu Kühlen da ich ja in ~ 1 Woche meine 290 bekomme^^

Case würde ich sagen ist ein 750D und max. Preis würde ich 200€ zahlen, mag für eine erste WaKü nicht so teuer sein aber lieber erst was "billiges" und dann merken gefällt mir nicht bevor man sich eine paar Hundert € WaKü kauft und merkt oh man ist die kacke. ^^

Wegen der AiO so alla Corsair, sind die wirklich so extrem Laut wie ich von so manchen anderen Seiten Lese die sie Testen wenn der CPU mal gestresst wird?  Weil selbst unterlast sollte alles eher Ruhig sein damit ich die Gegner besser orten kann^^


Grüße GeT_Hated !


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: AiO oder custom CPU Kühler?*

Bei einem Budget von 200€ und wegen der späteren Einbindung einer Grafikkarte empfehle ich dir eine Custom-Wakü: Zusammenstelung Aquatuning 200€

Die Waküs von Corsair und Co. sind nicht erweiterbar, fallen also raus.

Alternativen wären noch z.B. die Raijintek Triton (0R100018) oder Alphacool Eisberg 240 (11190), wobei die Pumpe der Eisberg von der Laustärke imo nur mit 5V erträglich ist (Adapter sind im Lieferumfang enthalten). Die Kühlleistung reicht dann für die CPU noch aus (Kühlleistung gegenüber 12V um 2-3°C geringer), aber bei einer zusätzlichen Einbindung einer Grafikkarte könnte die Pumpenleistung mit 5V zum Problem werden.


----------



## RianS (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: AiO oder custom CPU Kühler?*

Die Pumpe kann man doch später austauschen wenn mir WaKü echt gefällt ^^.

Wie baue ich die eig zusammen hab scho Prof. Dr.Dr.Dr. Ing. google gefragt aber immer nur WaKü Vorstellungen raus bekommen.


----------



## Ghostdok3 (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: AiO oder custom CPU Kühler?*

schau mal hier rein
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...ispielkonfigurationen-stand-03-12-2013-a.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e.../28360-wasserkuehlungsguide-stand-2014-a.html
da müstes du das meiste finden an infos


----------



## Blechdesigner (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: AiO oder custom CPU Kühler?*

Auf YouTube sollte es aber schon paar Videos geben, wo ein Wasserkreislauf aufgebaut und befüllt wird


----------



## Lios Nudin (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: AiO oder custom CPU Kühler?*

Die Eisberg/Triton packst du aus und baust sie nach der enthaltenen Anleitung ein. Auspacken, Einbauen, fertig.

Wie du bei einer Custom-Wakü einen Kreislauf befüllst, wie du die Pumpe in Betrieb nimmst, was bei den Anschlüssen beachtet werden sollte usw. wird in einem PCGH-Video von Torsten gut erklärt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DqX_r3vGRJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RianS (30. Januar 2015)

*AW: AiO oder custom CPU Kühler?*

Also den CPU Block einfach ganz normal Installieren?  
Das Video ist sehr gut ^^


----------

